#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Requisites of a laser system in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

## soniya tiwari

A laser consists of a gain medium inside a highly reﬂective optical  cavity, as well as a means to supply energy to the gain medium. The gain  medium is a material with properties that allow it to amplify light by  stimulated emission. In its simplest form, a cavity consists of two  mirrors arranged such that light bounces back and forth, each time  passing through the gain medium. Typically one of the two mirrors, the  output coupler, is partially transparent. The output laser beam is  emitted through this mirror. Light of a speciﬁc wavelength that passes  through the gain medium is ampliﬁed (increases in power); the  surrounding mirrors ensure that most of the light makes many passes  through the gain medium





  Similar Threads: Introduction: LASER  in engineering physics 1 free pdf download Ruby Laser in engineering physics 1 pdf free download HELIUM-NEON LASER in engineering physics 1 lecture note download free Main Features of laser in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Types of Laser in engineering physics 1 pdf free download

----------

